# A palette of egg colors...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Somewhere on here is Maryellen's pic of all the colored eggs from her flock. It would take forever to find it again. Very close to that line up.


----------

